# طلب تركيبة جيدة لتصنيع الصابون السائل لليدين



## مهندس ضياوي (5 فبراير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم​
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

من فضلكم, أريد تركيبة جيدة لتصنيع الصابون السائل لليدين مع الخطوات و شكرا لكم.


​​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 فبراير 2014)

منظف اليدين السائل اما للمنازل و المطاعم ا والمدارس او للورش والمصانع او للعيادات الصحيه - عن طريق تحديد الاستخدام يتم عمل التركيبه


----------

